# paramecium cculture



## kd0603 (Jan 25, 2016)

Can anyone tell me what the best way to start a paramecium culture is ? I know you need a starter but was wondering about what is boiled in the water or if crushed lettuce leaf works best


----------



## corina savin (Jul 11, 2012)

I would use water from the aquarium (chances are, some infusoria is already there).
Try different containers: put dead leaves or banana peel. Put the container close to a window. Wait few days. It is hard to get a "pure culture". Molds/yeasts and other creatures will grow as well.


----------



## henningc (May 20, 2013)

You can go to aquabid and find people selling them. You can ask them with the, "Ask Seller A Question" feature. Most are helpful


----------

